# TerraLUX TLE-300M



## Photongun (Jun 23, 2008)

Firstly, has anyone reviewed one of these puppies and if so where might I find the review hopefully with runtimes.

Cheers


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: TerraLUX TLE-300M Runtimes*

I own one of these and have done brief blurbs when recommending one to other CPFers, which goes something like this:

The drop-in that I use in my Mag is the TerraLUX TLE-300; ~550 lumens at the emitter for about 2 hours in a 4D Mag.

http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-300.html

It's essentially just three LEDs, each with its own optic, all in a self-contained drop-in puck with all the necessary circuitry. It's a minimal difficulty install, you remove the stock Mag reflector and bulb, put the TLE-300 in the socket, done.

Optic lenses mean *serious throw* and the TLE-300 doesn't disappoint, projecting a big fat hotspot with no corona or spill to speak of. You lose the Mag's focusing ability, but when you've got a glaring hotspot that's over two feet across from only ten feet away, you don't need it. The only con is that the hotspot looks a bit like a round, multi-pointed star (the optics to some degree project the square shape of the LEDs) but in normal use, especially outdoors, you don't notice it.

The TLE-300 is my fave Mag drop-in based on its ease of install, use of standard batteries, and good old "damn that's bright"-ness. I've always liked the idea of an LED hotwire/ROP that doesn't require any modding, and this certainly fills the bill.


----------



## jasonvk77 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: TerraLUX TLE-300M Runtimes*

I just ordered mine yesterday.:twothumbsDo you know how far it can throw?:thinking:


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: TerraLUX TLE-300M Runtimes*



jasonvk77 said:


> I just ordered mine yesterday.:twothumbsDo you know how far it can throw?:thinking:



Good choice, hope you enjoy your powerful new toy :thumbsup: As a rule of thumb with new lights and add-ons, wait until night to use it - once it's thoroughly dark, take it outside and then try it out for the first time (indoor whitewall comparison during the day makes any light seem dull, the outdoor throw is a true test of how bright your new light actually is).

The TLE-300 is good out to about football field distances, the most remarkable aspect being again the size of the hotspot; I recently did a distance-specific 40 meter test against a white wall (outdoors), and I would estimate that from that distance, the still-brightly-concentrated hotspot was *over 15 feet across*. 

I've made the comparison to a car headlight in another blurb:

I mainly use my TLE-300 Mag on night walks down our suburb street to the area mailbox. Any time a car drives by going the same direction, it's a perfect side-by-side comparison of light output, and you can't miss it - the Mag is putting out just as much light as the car (the cars don't miss it either, as they usually slow down). It's still impressive every time I see it.


----------



## jasonvk77 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: TerraLUX TLE-300M Runtimes*

thanks for the info.now i play the waiting game for this and th EX10


----------



## Photongun (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: TerraLUX TLE-300M Runtimes*

Thanks for the feedback guys.

If this module runs for 2 hours on 4 D sized alkalines why is it my current terralux module that emits about 140 lumens runs for about 20 hours?

If the 300m is roughly four times the lumens output running similar leds shouldn't it run for roughly 5 hours on 4 D alkalines?

What is the equation to work out how long a given set of batteries will last running a particular led? I know I need the mah of the batteries and I think the current draw of the led but if someone could substitute the specs of the 300m and mah of D size alkalines into an equation that would be extremely helpful to me.

Cheers


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: TerraLUX TLE-300M Runtimes*

The math is baffling to me, but here's CPF user Roland's math work for a 6D cell/TLE-300 setup:



Roland said:


> I found something to estimate runtime of the TLE-300 which consumes 12 watts. Thanks to Alan B post #48 in https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/183679&page=2
> 
> I altered his numbers (hope I did it right) for duracell alkaline 6D ( http://www.duracell.com/oem/Pdf/others/ATB-5.pdf ) to:
> 1.2Vavg * 15AH * 6 = 108 watt-hours at low current
> ...



Hope that makes sense to you, 'cause I need a chart or Cliffs Notes or something.. I just like the idea of a hotwire-bright LED Mag, and hotwires are known for poor battery life, so anything over an hour with that kind of output is gravy to me. My TLE-300 Mag is a 2D powered by 6 LSD rechargeable AA's, which economically removes battery replacement from the equation..


----------



## Photongun (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: TerraLUX TLE-300M Runtimes*

Thanks for that starhalo I appreciate your efforts.

I'm not totally confident in Rolands equation as he himself doesn't seem that confident. Initially he calculates 9 hours on 6 D's but then halves it. I'm going to see if I can get someone else to corroborate this. 

I simply want to know what I should expect on 4 D alkalines and also if running 4 x D 12000mah NIMH's is feasible.

I see that you using 6 aa's starhalo. Are you using fivemega D-3AA adapters? Also is this the configuration that gives you 2 hours on the TLE300m?


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm using Kaidomain adapters because Fivemega no longer makes 2D/6AA units. I'll probably get an Mdocod adapter when the money's available.

My estimation of the runtime comes from the Batteryjunction listing I linked to in my initial response:

*Specifications:* [FONT=arial, helvetica]Initial Light Output: >600 Lumens initial output 
Steady State Light Output: >500 Lumens 
Power Consumption: Approximately 12 Watts 
Light Regulation: Electronically regulated via a DC-DC converter. 
Runtime: Approx 1.5hrs on alkaline 4 D Cells 
Operating Voltage: 12 VDC 
Optics: 3 pieces 6 degree TIR lenses; Non-adjustable Focus. 
LEDs: 3 Luxeon K2 with TFFC “flip chip” LXK2-PWC4-0200 rates at 200+ lumens at 1A. 6500K, Lambertian. 
Country of Origin: Made in USA
[/FONT]
I've never done a runtime test on my 6AA config, I tend to only use it in short few-minute bursts; I can say that I've used it that way for over a month now and still haven't needed to recharge the batteries yet.


----------



## houtex (Jun 25, 2008)

Could the TLE-300M be made to work in a 2D mag with primary CR123's?


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 26, 2008)

I thought about CR123s, and it should work since all the TLE-300 needs to light is 6V min, but the runtime would be remarkably short versus multiple AAs, especially considering you can use Energizer Lithiums with the AA option..


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Jun 26, 2008)

Here's my thread on my TLE300M in a 2 D with 18650 cells:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/200619

I played with it in my basement, then took it out into my yard, last night, and was VERY impressed. I have no light-measuring gear, so I have no specifics but I likey!

This light will be rotated amongst my other lights (Pila GL3 with W-E 9 v on 18500, W-E M90 on 18650, LED Logic Striker VG on RCR123A 3.0 and Mag 3 C with potted 809 on 18500) June 30 & July 1, then again July 9 to 14, while I work 18:00 - 04:00 on traffic enforcement.

Lighter, smaller, brighter AND rechargeable - what's not to like?!


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 26, 2008)

For current and future TLE-300 owners: If you're interested in upping your output just a bit more for $7, get yourself a UCL Ultra Clear Lens (http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?...OD&ProdID=1542), which allows far more light through than the stock Maglite lens. The difference is small, but so is the price. I think it makes the Mag and TLE-300 look better also, as you can much more clearly see the drop-in; from most angles it looks like there's no lens at all.



PeteBroccolo said:


> This light will be rotated amongst my other lights while I work 18:00 - 04:00 on traffic enforcement.



If you're working around traffic, you might check out Glo-Toob's Flash-Cap, seen here on my TLE-300 Mag:







This basically makes your Mag a complete traffic-compliant lighting system - a headlight up front and a taillight in back.


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Jun 27, 2008)

StarHalo said:


> For current and future TLE-300 owners: If you're interested in upping your output just a bit more for $7, get yourself a UCL Ultra Clear Lens (http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?...OD&ProdID=1542), which allows far more light through than the stock Maglite lens. The difference is small, but so is the price. I think it makes the Mag and TLE-300 look better also, as you can much more clearly see the drop-in; from most angles it looks like there's no lens at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 2 spare Borofloat lenses, and may install one later.

I don't have a Flash-Cap, but I do have 2 Dorch 41-1060 9" traffic wands. However, after 32+ years of "playing in traffic", I have found that even with traffic cones, flares, LED wands, director cones on my lights, hi-vis vest, and roof lights flashing, I still have "clients" that figure NONE of it applies to them!

"Client": "Can I drive through?"

Me, blocking the road so the Coroner can view the dead and the EMT can treat the injured without any of them waking up dead: "Sure, in about 5 hours!"


----------



## Darkpower (Jun 30, 2008)

I just got my TLE-300M this Saturday. I really like this drop-in. This is perhaps the only drop-in that is worth every cent. The previous Terralux drop-ins for my maglites, the TLE-100's was mildly disappointing, since it offer little improvement over the MagLed Dropin.



I also bought a 5 D-Cell maglite from amazon.com for about $17 just for this puppy since all I had was 3 D Cell maglites (about 6 of them). Anyhow the total cost was $16.82 + $81.57=$98.39 (including shipping). That quite a deal for a 500 lumen thrower that runs for 3 hours or more. I ran mine on 5 Tenergy NiMh 10,000 mA-hr D cells and I lost track of the time but I will repeat the run time later this week. 

Anyhow this puppy is really worth it and I may buy another. I did a ceiling bounce and it lit up the room like if I had room lights on...better then some of my Flourescent Lanterns that I have around. 

I was wondering if anyone has tried this 5X 1/2D cell NiMh stick from Battery Junction and if anyone knows if that battery stick will drop into a 3 D cell maglite without fussing with spacers and springs. Run time?

This TLE-300M really makes a $17 maglite come alive. I mean I was looking at buying a Microfire for $400-500 hr but I wasn't happy about the price or the run time. I want a bright light 500 lumens plus at least a 3 hour run time.

Next thing I need to get are some mineral glass lenses.


----------



## needforspeed (Jul 3, 2008)

I used the 5, 1/2D stick out of a mag charger to power mine in a standard 3D mag light.

Works fine.

Bill


----------



## Darkpower (Jul 3, 2008)

needforspeed said:


> I used the 5, 1/2D stick out of a mag charger to power mine in a standard 3D mag light.
> 
> Works fine.
> 
> Bill


Thanks Bill, That's the information I needed. I guess I'll be buying those 5x 1/2D sticks!


----------



## MattK (Jul 3, 2008)

Darkpower said:


> I was wondering if anyone has tried this 5X 1/2D cell NiMh stick from Battery Junction and if anyone knows if that battery stick will drop into a 3 D cell maglite without fussing with spacers and springs. Run time?



Glad to hear that you're happy with your purchase. 

That battery pack is a straight, no fuss drop-in. The primary motivation for us to build those packs was for 3D Mag owners to be able to use the TLE-300M. 

We haven't tested run time but i'd guesstimate ~50 mins to 50%.


----------



## Darkpower (Jul 3, 2008)

MattK said:


> Glad to hear that you're happy with your purchase.
> 
> That battery pack is a straight, no fuss drop-in. The primary motivation for us to build those packs was for 3D Mag owners to be able to use the TLE-300M.
> 
> We haven't tested run time but i'd guesstimate ~50 mins to 50%.


Thanks Matt. 

I just ordered 3 battery sticks, another Terralux TLE-300, and a charger! 

I have so many Maglites just sitting around because they are so cheap, plus costco and BJs often has them on sale that I often can't resist buying another. Literally every room of my house and every car has its own Maglite. This drop-in really turns it into a major flame thrower!



Oh...and did I mention its Hurricane season down here in Florida...I can't be too prepared. :twothumbs


----------



## gallonoffuel (Jul 3, 2008)

How far do these sit into the bezel? Can they be pushed in further? The reason I ask is I'm wondering if you could stick a plano-concave lens in the front and have it recollimate any of the diverging light and have an even tighter hotspot.


----------



## Darkpower (Jul 3, 2008)

gallonoffuel said:


> How far do these sit into the bezel? Can they be pushed in further? The reason I ask is I'm wondering if you could stick a plano-concave lens in the front and have it recollimate any of the diverging light and have an even tighter hotspot.


The front plane of the TLE-300 sits about 2mm from the lens. So it will be a very tight fit if not impossible if the thickness of the lens is too large. Of course a custom made lens that is seated from the inside and the refractory curvature on the outside might work.

They provide a rubber O-ring with the kit which I presume is used between the TLE-300 and the lens to make the entire assembly tight. People have complained that the assembly is a little loose fitting because it screws into the Maglite proprietary bulb socket (the outer threading) and there is nothing else supporting the assembly. The mass of the assembly is much greater than a bulb or a single LED drop-in.

Anyhow, that is what I did with the O-ring when I also noticed that the TLE-300 assembly had a little play in it. The instruction that comes with the unit says nothing about what the intended use of the O-ring is for.


----------



## MattK (Jul 3, 2008)

The o-ring is included to fill the small void between the TLE-300M and the lense - it exists to eliminate lense rattle which was came to light in the first production run.


----------



## Ray1968 (Jul 3, 2008)

I bought one of these with the intention of using it on a mag D 6 cell. It arrived today, but I think my mag must be of an older design (it's at least 10 years old, has a D for the first letter of the serial number) because the drop-in won't screw down far enough into the bulb socket even with the head screwed all the way down.

Here's a pic of the head from the top. It has a smaller diameter 'step' inside it that seems to be preventing the drop-in from screwing down far enough to make contact. The underneath side of this step stops on the top of the threads of the tube.







Here's a pic of the tube. If I screw the drop-in straight onto the tube it will work.






I have no experience with this. Is this an older model mag, or am I just doing something wrong?


----------



## Bullet Bob (Jul 3, 2008)

I purchased one of these to do an upgrade on my nephews 3D mag light and when it came in the output of the three leds wasn't equal. One was dimmer by half than the other two. I returned the unit back to Battery Junction and they sent me a hand picked replacement.

That unit showed up today and I installed it per the instructions into the maglite. I put the three Duracell D size alkalines that my nephew was using to intially test the unit. The output was better between the three units and the beam pattern was better than its predecessor. 

I had purchased some of the 9 cell aa holders from one of the posters here and my friend had dropped off one of the FiveMega 9 cell aa battery holders which is very nicely made.

I decided to use the FM holder first and put 9 brand new eneloops into the holder. after installing the battery pack I got no output from the light. I pulled the pack and disasembled it being extra carefull to make sure all the batteries were correctly positioned double cheking all the markings on the battery pack the FM has clearly marked on all the tabs. 

I reinstalled the pack and lit the unit up and got a pretty good beam output from the light. At 10.8 volts with the unit rated for 12 I thought this to be a good combo. 
I turned the light off and set it on the side while I started to assemble one of the other battery packs that was not an FM unit. 

After a few minutes of fiddling to get the batteries into place I had the pack assembled and decided to test it in the mag light.
I reached over to grab the mag light and the darn thing is HOT. 
I pulll the tailcap and grab the pack and it won't intially come out but I pull harder and the pack comes out with the 9 eneloops swollen, leaking , AND HOT.
I quickly disassemble the pack and get the batteries out but they are shot as the plastic around the batteries has MELTED. 
Now the light has liquid from the batteries inside and the light is a mess. I disassemble the light and clean it out including the light module. Now I am perplexed as to what happened. 
I reassemble the light and put the d cells back in for a test and the module won't light. 
I decide to try the other battery pack and the unit lights up once again. 
This time I leave the light on and its running and then I turn it off and hold it to see if it gets warm. After awhile the light is fine but to be on the safe side I pull the pack and reinsert the d- cells and once again it won't lite. I pull the whole thing apart and its now sitting here disassembled. 
I left the battery pack together for a few hours checking it and found nothing. I disassembled it anyway just to be safe.
I know that I just recently read that there was two other people that had problems with FM's battery pack in one of the threads here but I spent about two hours going thru the forum and can't find it. I was hoping It might shine some light on the subject as it were (pun intended) Anyone that can suggest what went wrong I would appreciate some thoughts on the subject. 
After this little debacle I decided that this was not the set up I wanted for my nephew and ordered one of the single led conversions from Malkoff that puts out about 240 lumens and he can run it on alkys and not worry about rechargeables at this time. 
THOUGHTS ANYONE?


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 3, 2008)

Ray1968 said:


> but I think my mag must be of an older design (it's at least 10 years old, has a D for the first letter of the serial number) because the drop-in won't screw down far enough into the bulb socket even with the head screwed all the way down.



This drop-in won't work in older Mags. On the plus side, your older Mag has a wide-bore battery tube which means you can fit AAs in stacks-of-four configuration in it, ideal for other higher-drain mods. And new Mags at your local Lowe's are only $15.



Bullet Bob said:


> I reached over to grab the mag light and the darn thing is HOT.
> I pulll the tailcap and grab the pack and it won't intially come out but I pull harder and the pack comes out with the 9 eneloops swollen, leaking , AND HOT.
> I quickly disassemble the pack and get the batteries out but they are shot as the plastic around the batteries has MELTED.



This sounds like a short somewhere in your battery pack, or a damaged battery of some sort that lead to a short. Nothing that would or could be caused by the drop-in (hence the light not failing while in-use and your second battery pack working fine). I've been using the far more thin and frail Kaidomain adapters without problems, so there was definitely a major malfunction with yours.


----------



## Darkpower (Jul 3, 2008)

Ray1968 said:


> I bought one of these with the intention of using it on a mag D 6 cell. It arrived today, but I think my mag must be of an older design (it's at least 10 years old, has a D for the first letter of the serial number) because the drop-in won't screw down far enough into the bulb socket even with the head screwed all the way down.
> 
> Here's a pic of the head from the top. It has a smaller diameter 'step' inside it that seems to be preventing the drop-in from screwing down far enough to make contact. The underneath side of this step stops on the top of the threads of the tube.
> 
> ...


I think it should work, but perhaps there has been an undocumented revision that Terralux was unaware of. 

Anyhow for comparison to your parts, these are my pictures of the same parts from a brand new Maglite. I think you may just need to turn the head a bit. I also notice that if the focusing head isn't adjusted just right, it fails to make electrical contact.


----------



## Darkpower (Jul 3, 2008)

StarHalo said:


> This drop-in won't work in older Mags. On the plus side, your older Mag has a wide-bore battery tube which means you can fit AAs in stacks-of-four configuration in it, ideal for other higher-drain mods. And new Mags at your local Lowe's are only $15.


Ah...that explains it. You posted while I was up loading my images. I agree these maglites are cheap. I got mine from amazon.com for $16.88 for a 5 D cell. Well worth the expense when you consider the Terralux unit is $70-$80.


----------



## Ray1968 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. And as mentioned, considering the price of the Terralux, I'll invest in a newer mag.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Jul 3, 2008)

"This sounds like a short somewhere in your battery pack, or a damaged battery of some sort that lead to a short. Nothing that would or could be caused by the drop-in (hence the light not failing while in-use and your second battery pack working fine). I've been using the far more thin and frail Kaidomain adapters without problems, so there was definitely a major malfunction with yours.[/quote]

I agree but not sure where the fault lies. The eneloops were brand new from Costco and used right out of the pack. The second adaptor is a Kaidomain that is not made as well as the FM but it was fine with no issues and the second set of batteries was from the same purchase. 

I can't figure out what happend and I can't figure out why the module won't light with the 3 d batteries now. 
I was wondering if it was possible for the module to light properly or at all if the batteries were by some extreme chance installed incorrectly. 
The beam on the first pack was as bright as the second pack.


----------



## Darkpower (Jul 3, 2008)

Bullet Bob said:


> I agree but not sure where the fault lies. The eneloops were brand new from Costco and used right out of the pack. The second adaptor is a Kaidomain that is not made as well as the FM but it was fine with no issues and the second set of batteries was from the same purchase.
> 
> I can't figure out what happend and I can't figure out why the module won't light with the 3 d batteries now.
> I was wondering if it was possible for the module to light properly or at all if the batteries were by some extreme chance installed incorrectly.
> The beam on the first pack was as bright as the second pack.


Are you saying 3 D cells with the Terralux TLE-300? Because I'm not sure if I understand your post correctly but I believe that it needs 6.0 to 12.0 volts so that 3 Cells = 3.6v to 4.7v. The specs call for at least 4-6 Cells which would be in the range of 4.8v to 9v, depending on the state of charge on NiMh or Alkalines so with 3 cells you would be at the very low end of voltage needed to fire it up.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Jul 3, 2008)

When I got the first one I didn't have the eneloops yet so I just tried it with the 3 d cells and it lit up fine so I was expecting more with the higher voltage pack. When the second unit came I tried it with the 3Ds again just to be sure I had the install right and it lit up fine.
I checked the output and all three emitters looked fairly equal. The unit was certainly brighter with the pack installed but it doesnt explain now why the 3Ds arent working when they did before.


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Jul 7, 2008)

I used my Mag 2 D with TLE300M & 2 Ultrafire 18650 a LOT this past weekend. The beam pattern takes a bit getting used to, and I could really notice the drop-off in output, but it was still EXTREMELY impressive. I like the output, short length and light weight of this set-up compared to the standard issued Mag 3 D. I was particularly pleased at the look on my partners' faces when they first looked at this light before, then after, I hit the button!

The light did get very warm, so I may have to obtain a finned head for it. I am going to swap out the OEM lens for a borofloat for this week, as I will be working 18:00 - 04:00 Thursday to Sunday and want my "clients" to be able to truly appreciate this light's performance!

Does anyone know what, if anything, is the difference between the 300M & 300MR? Obviously I am running my M on, at most, 8.4 v, and have not charged these cells for awhile now.


----------



## MattK (Jul 7, 2008)

The MR is for ther MagCharger - electronically identical to the M but with a different attachment system to match the MagCharger.


----------



## Bobpuvel (Aug 2, 2008)

*Terralux ministar30M TLE-300M QUESTION?!?!?!*

I am thinking about getting the terralux ministar30M TLE-300M from zbattery.com for my 4D-cell maglite. I was just wondering if the output would be greater if I were to get the 6D-cell or if the extra 2 batteries would just make the runtime longer and not affect the output. Sombody please explain if you know!


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Terralux ministar30M TLE-300M QUESTION?!?!?!*



Bobpuvel said:


> I was just wondering if the output would be greater if I were to get the 6D-cell or if the extra 2 batteries would just make the runtime longer and not affect the output.



From my own experiences, the drop-in gets brighter as you add more voltage. With my 2D host, I started out with 6 Uniross Hybrio LSD NiMHs (7.2 volts) and then replaced them with Enegizer Lithiums (9 volts) and there was a modest increase in output. 

If I remember correctly from MattK's original introductory report of the TLE-300, he also noted more output with more voltage, going out to ~11 volts.


----------



## pulstar (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi guys!

Firts of all, i'm stationed many kilometres away form U.S, so i hope that you'll tolerate a lack of english knowledge

So, here's the problem: I own almost brand new maglite charger, in Slovenia that wonder pack costs 114€ (approx. 180$ !). 
I was pretty dissapointed because i hadn't checked the internet before for more favourable offers. 
Torch works well, even though i payed a lot for it i know that it was a good buy. So, like you all, i've started to look around for some upgrades. The first thing's the battery: My stock battery pack is made by some "Intec" company and i'm not quite satisfied with it. I think that it empties too soon. It takes me not even an hour to burn it out. I have only one demand: battery must be able to be charged with original charger. I started to look around for new packs for my charger,and by the way i found TerraLUX TLE-300MR which is quite good reviewed by many pleased users. 
Is it worth of extra 70$?

So i wonder if the combinaton of http://www.batteryjunction.com/streamlight-fb-5h1.html and http://www.batteryjunction.com/magcharger-tle-300mr.html would fulfil my expectations of improved run-time?(and brightness, ofcourse:naughty
On the other had, if you have some other suggestions about the battery pack that has a grater capacity, please let me know, but the pack must be chargable on the stock charger. 
Any suggestions, propositions, experiences would be higly welcomed!
I have to apologize for my bad english and i hope for many replies soon!
P.S. How is it with shipments to Europe? It is possible to buy some things (for ex.) from batteryjunction which can be delivered in Europe? Must the goods be payed bedore they're delivered or C.O.D?

Have a nice day, hope for hearing you soon


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 24, 2008)

My TLE-300M equipped 4D Maglite has been put on the shelf. It'll be kept around in case of a blackout.... and used in conjunction with a couple of other lights. 

The one installed in my 4D Maglite has a tendency to work itself loose, just a bit. Just enough to not turn on, when I hit the switch. Trying to tighten it back down was a surprising chore. The lens rattle is a bit annoying, but nothing compared to a light that won't turn on. Sadly, my TLE-300M is an example of losing reliability when you put aftermarket parts into a light. Overall, not happy. :thumbsdow


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 24, 2008)

Pulstar, I'm not a MagCharger guy, but that sounds like a great setup. More runtime and output is always a good thing. You'll definitely be the envy of your neighborhood!

Monocrom, if you bought a recent TLE-300, there should be a large/thick o-ring included in the box; you put this between the drop in and the lens, and this holds everything tightly in place, no rattling or rotating. If you got an earlier one that didn't include the o-ring, you can substitute any standard Mag head o-ring (or two) to fill in the gap securely.


----------



## MattK (Aug 24, 2008)

Exactly right StarHalo - Monocrom if you have an early model without the o-ring just contact TerraLUX via their website and they'll send you one free of charge - problem solved.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 24, 2008)

MattK said:


> Exactly right StarHalo - Monocrom if you have an early model without the o-ring just contact TerraLUX via their website and they'll send you one free of charge - problem solved.


 
Thanks guys. 

Mine is indeed a recent one. Came with the O-ring. But still got some lens rattle, even with it in place. I've already tightened down the TLE-300M. Just have to wait for tomorrow when I can pick up a 2D Maglite. The threads on the bezel of my 4D Maglite somehow got stripped when I was trying to tighten down the module. Got it tight, but can't re-attach the bezel. The 2D Maglite is the cheapest one. I'm going to use the head from that one. (Use the tailcap from it too, to get a nice two-tone look).

I'll let you guys know how things work out.


----------



## pulstar (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for replies. But i still wonder, if there's any battery pack with higher voltage(approx. 7-8 volts) which could be charged on stock charger and which would improve the light output of terralux drop-in?
And btw, what runtime should i expect with the confuiguration showed above?


----------



## MattK (Aug 25, 2008)

No, NiMh and NiCd chargers are voltage specific, you'd need a new charger. LuxLuthor could build you a higher voltage pack but you'd also need a charger. Our 3500mah NiMh replacement pack will work in your stock charger.

The TerraLUX's 5-600 lumen output is alot, more than twice what you've got - do you really need more? 

_Promo removed_


----------



## pulstar (Aug 25, 2008)

So, this is how this things works nowadays... I'll try to use my friend who has an opened paypal account 

_Dose anyone know what runtime should i expect with conf. showed above?_

And btw, this conf. with shipment to slovenia costs about 110$, but that nasty greedy taxmen want their share too: Import duties and taxes alltogether amount to 60$
So i can again see the merchants exchange rates: dollar vs. euro= 1:1, but still cheaper than import from Germany.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, got another D-cell Maglite to use as a partial host for my TLE-300M. Only 2D model I could find was in black. So I went to Home Depot and got a blue 3D model. 

My Frankensteined light is made up of the black body from my original 4D Maglite, with tailcap & head from the new blue one. Ironically, I now have no lens rattle at all with the new head. Used the supplied O-ring from TerraLux, as before. But now the fit is better. Well, even with standardized parts, you sometimes get a tiny bit of variation. I'm now convinced that the lens rattle issue was due to the original 4D host, and not to the drop-in itself.

When I was fitting everything back together earlier tonight, it became clear why my TLE-300M had acted up before. The drop-in does not screw down as far as I expected. That means that, if dropped or jarred hard enough, there's a good chance that the drop-in will loosen just enough for the light to go out. I believe that's what caused the problem I originally had with the TLE-300M. And if your light does go out, it can be a pain in the neck to fix the problem, especially considering you have to unscrew the bezel ring of your Mag host and (hopefully) not lose the lens. You don't even have the option of just unscrewing the head, getting a solid grip to tighten down the drop-in, and using it as a Mule; if time is of the essence.

TerraLux did a great job of getting rid of two of the main disadvantages of the TLE-300M. The issues with Lens rattle and the fragile nature of the emitters has been corrected. Output out the front is closer to 300 lumens. But the floody beam is still very impressive if you need to light up a wide area. And considering the price, it's a nice bargain. (Even if you don't already own a 4D Maglite to use as a host).

I'm more satisfied now, than I was before. But this is one light where having a backup is not only a good idea, but practically a _must._ Considering price and performance, it's a good drop-in, overall.


----------



## MattK (Aug 26, 2008)

Glad you were able to resolve the issue. There's definitely been variation not only in the way Mags are built over the years but within production runs as well. 

Regarding output, it's based on current at the emitter of course so it's 600 at the emitter, at onset and drops to 500. Out the front is a variable of the optical efficiency as you know - I'm not sure what the rating is for the optics but there's defintely loss, I know some people often use 20-30% optical loss as a rule of thumb.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 26, 2008)

MattK said:


> Regarding output, it's based on current at the emitter of course so it's 600 at the emitter, at onset and drops to 500. Out the front is a variable of the optical efficiency as you know - I'm not sure what the rating is for the optics but there's defintely loss, I know some people often use 20-30% optical loss as a rule of thumb.


 
Oh no doubt. I don't expect a company known for making drop-ins to list Out the front lumens, like Surefire does. I use 1/3 optical loss as a measuring stick. I've seen some lights that are closer to 1/2. 

Other CPFers have posted similar results, as you've mentioned, with regards to this drop-in's output.


----------



## pulstar (Aug 30, 2008)

Here's the thing: I ordered 300MR upgrade and a 3500mAH acu, and i can't wait until i get them home. I really hope that they'll satisfy my expectations. one question left: How is it with durability and building quality? I think it should be quite good, because drop-in is made in USA, isn't it?


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 30, 2008)

pulstar said:


> one question left: How is it with durability and building quality? I think it should be quite good, because drop-in is made in USA, isn't it?


 
Durability was originally an issue since the emitters had no support. But TerraLux has added a round black panel that supports the three emitters. All of the latest TLE-300M drop-ins have this black panel in place. Overall build-quality is quite good.


----------



## pulstar (Sep 9, 2008)

My order had finally been shipped, so i started to count all those long days untill i'll recive it. 
But, my brains again started to come up with some questions that i had no answers to So, i again ask for a advice. 
What is the biggest output current of original MgC charging cradle? On the adaptor it writes that output is 360mA at 14V. That means that i have to charge original battery (2600mAh) for approx. 7-8 hours? i usually leave battery in the cradle for about 9-10 hours. (always fully drained). 
So i wonder, is there any possibility of modding a charger for shorter charging times? Could i simply use an adaptor with higher current output(for ex 500mah) or is there electronic inside the cradle which controls charging? Would battery wihitstand stronger charging current? Would nimh battery be more appropriate for higher charging currents(I expect a 3500mAh nimh battery pack) Has anyone ever tried to realize all this(crazy) ideas?

every reply would be most welcomed. Take care!

P.S. Again i apologize for my bad english.


----------



## metlarules (Sep 9, 2008)

This will speed up your charging time. 
http://www.batteryjunction.com/unsmchfornib.html


----------



## pulstar (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, that should be quite good, but i'm not a resident of USA so shipping costs and taxes make that thing qiute expensive. I'm oriented more to a simple mod of original charger.


----------



## pulstar (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi again guys. Again i have some questions for you. I have a Magcharger with Terralux tle-300mr dropin. I noticed that original nicad battery don't put out enough power. I have about 45-50min of runtime to noticable decrease of output on almost full brightness, but then output quickly falls. But in some strange way: i turn off the flashlight, turn it on again in 10 second and flashlight shines in full brightnes for about second or two and then falls to initial brigtnes(as it was when i turned it off) Is there a problem with battery or it is all i can get with original nicad pack? I allways make full circles of emptiing and recharging. This is my second original accu pack, retailer swaped the old one because i had problems with it(almost the same, with difference that the old one emptied from 100% to almost 0% in only 40 minutes)Is something wrong with flashlight(i doubt because it has no electronic in it, and the issue is same with stock bulb to)? Can be something wrong with charger(it gets quite warm when i charge the flashlight, but i think that's normal)....Or am i just paranoic and 45minutes to 50% it's just fine?:twothumbs


----------



## metlarules (Dec 13, 2008)

On the original battery pack 45 min. is all you are going to get.


----------



## DocD (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi could be the thermal control comeing in to pay,TerraLUX TLE-300M has this check how hot the head of your mag is plus the battery voltage under load, tail cap to body IMO this will give you the answer your looking for cheers DocD


----------



## 22hornet (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello,
I've been wanting a TLE300 for some time as well. Some questions remains though:
- Will it work well with a 4D maglite on nimh? If it has reduced output, will it be significantly less?
- If using standard D-size nimh, would a 6D be a better idea, outputwise?
- How does it's output compare to something like a Surefire M6 HOLA/LOLA?
- Does the TLE300 do well when put on for longer times, say 1 hour or more? Or will it get too hot because of mediocre heatsinking?
- Would the Malkoff Triple be worth the extra price?

Thanks for your insights,

Joris


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 14, 2008)

22hornet said:


> - Will it work well with a 4D maglite on nimh? If it has reduced output, will it be significantly less?



No, the TLE-300 needs at least 6 volts, 4 NiMH cells is 4.8 volts.



22hornet said:


> - If using standard D-size nimh, would a 6D be a better idea, outputwise?



Yes, I've run the TLE-300 on 7.2 NiMH volts, and it works fine.



22hornet said:


> - How does it's output compare to something like a Surefire M6 HOLA/LOLA?



HOLA: 500 lumens, LOLA: 250 lumens, TLE-300 600 lumens. The M6 would by the eye appear to have a brighter hotspot (and would throw farther), due to its throw-biased reflector.



22hornet said:


> - Does the TLE300 do well when put on for longer times, say 1 hour or more? Or will it get too hot because of mediocre heatsinking?



I've never run mine for more than a few minutes, but I didn't notice any output or thermal issues. The head of the Mag gets slightly warm, that's about it.



22hornet said:


> - Would the Malkoff Triple be worth the extra price?



The Malkoff Triple is actually a very different drop-in; it uses standard reflectors (as opposed to the TLE-300's collimators), so it has a traditional hotspot/corona/spill beam, whereas the TLE-300 just has the one giant hotspot. It would be difficult to tell which is brighter by the eye because of how different their beam profiles are. That being said, the Malkoff is a much more sturdy design - if your light takes a lot of abuse, the Malkoff would probably be the better option (but good luck getting a hold of one).


----------



## 22hornet (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks, Starhalo, for the replies, it really helped me.

Many thanks,
Joris


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 14, 2008)

StarHalo said:


> {Surefire}
> 
> HOLA: 500 lumens, LOLA: 250 lumens, TLE-300 600 lumens. The M6 would by the eye appear to have a brighter hotspot (and would throw farther), due to its throw-biased reflector.


 
TLE-300 output is closer to 300 lumens, out the front. Surefire's numbers for the MN21 and MN20 are a bit conservative. Out the front will be a bit more than the stated lumens for both of the M6 lamps. And both are geared for throw.

Best way to describe the beam on the TLE-300 is that it's a Surefire L4 on steroids. Tons of flood.

One thing I've personally experienced is that the TLE-300 cannot take a beating. It can't even take being dropped. Even a slight bump will jar the drop-in loose, causing it not to turn on. Fixing the problem is a bit of a pain, since you can't simply unscrew the head and re-tighten the drop-in. You have to unscrew the bezel ring, make sure not to lose the lens, then jam your fingers into the open head and try to tighten the drop-in back down. (A girlfriend with slender fingers would come in _real _handy). 

I just want others to be aware that, even though it works as advertised, the TLE-300 is a poor choice for a beater light.


----------



## metlarules (Dec 14, 2008)

22hornet said:


> Hello,
> I've been wanting a TLE300 for some time as well. Some questions remains though:
> - Will it work well with a 4D maglite on nimh? If it has reduced output, will it be significantly less?
> - If using standard D-size nimh, would a 6D be a better idea, outputwise?
> ...


 I use mine all the time in a 4d both with nimh and nicad. Seems to work just fine to me.


----------



## 22hornet (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello,

I just got a reply from people from Terralux. They were so kind as to reply me by return.

The question I asked was:
" 
I've been wanting a TLE300 for some time as well. Some questions remains though:

- Will it work well with a 4D maglite on nimh? If it has reduced output, will it be significantly less?
- If using standard D-size nimh, would a 6D be a better idea, outputwise?
- Does the TLE300 do well when put on for longer times, say 1 hour or more? Or will it get too hot?

Thanks for your insights," 

Terralux replied:
"Joris,

The TLE-300M will work well with NiMH. It will not reduce the output.
Using a 6D cell maglite will not change the output, the unit is regulated.
The unit will not get hot enough to turn off after 1 hour of run time.

Best Regards,

Jennifer"

So, according to this reply, 4D nimh will do fine and give full output.
Now it starts to get confusing  but at least the people from Terralux should know their products, I guess.

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## Kremer (Dec 16, 2008)

In my experience the TLE-300 will stay in regulation down to 3.5-4 volts.


----------



## MattK (Dec 16, 2008)

It seems to work fine on 4 x NimH - we've tried it as well. I believe, and this is just supposition, that it's more of a current issue than a voltage issue when it comes to using 4x alkaline.


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 16, 2008)

MattK said:


> I believe, and this is just supposition, that it's more of a current issue than a voltage issue when it comes to using 4x alkaline.



That's interesting, I wonder if you could run it off of a single LiMn 18650..


----------



## jerry i h (Dec 16, 2008)

pulstar said:


> ...I have a Magcharger with Terralux tle-300mr dropin. I noticed that original nicad battery don't put out enough power. I have about 45-50min of runtime to noticable decrease of output on almost full brightness, but then output quickly falls...Can be something wrong with charger....Or am i just paranoic and 45minutes to 50% it's just fine


45 minutes for a 5x1/2D NiCd pack sounds about right.
The TLE-300 sucks up 12 watts; at 6 volts out, this yields about 2amps per hour. 
A 1/2 D NiCd pack packs about 2 AH.
If we assume 80% energy conversion efficiency, 0.75 hours (45 minutes) is well within reason.


----------



## DocD (Dec 17, 2008)

You can rut it on two 18650 battery's, you end up with a run time of about 25 mins but never tried it with one18650 ? maybe some one could give it a try just for fun DocD


----------



## rambo180 (Apr 6, 2012)

Bullet Bob said:


> When I got the first one I didn't have the eneloops yet so I just tried it with the 3 d cells and it lit up fine so I was expecting more with the higher voltage pack. When the second unit came I tried it with the 3Ds again just to be sure I had the install right and it lit up fine.
> I checked the output and all three emitters looked fairly equal. The unit was certainly brighter with the pack installed but it doesnt explain now why the 3Ds arent working when they did before.



Hi, what's an eneloop? I'm looking at modding my 3D mag with a drop-in made for bigger mags, so I need a way of getting more voltage into my battery chamber. any ideas?

cheers.


----------



## Let It Bleed (Apr 9, 2012)

Tales from the Crypt! :devil:

Eneloop is a brand of rechargeable NiHM batteries.


----------

